# Toshiba Laptop - Will Not Start up Completely



## Kennetht04 (May 31, 2007)

When I turn on my Toshiba Laptop, no matter mode I start it up in (Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, Safe Mode with Command Prompt Last Known Good Configuration and Normally) it won't load past the Microsoft Windows XP point, a Blue screen appears and disappears once in a split second, it looks like it contains text.

If I need the disk to restart the Laptop completely to resolve this problem, I have lost it, will it be possible to get hold of a new one?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You will need an xp disk to do a repair install. This will NOT make you loose any of your information. Here is how to do it.
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check their d/load section they may have it there for d/loading


----------

